# Half Track at it again



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some pics of derailed Amtrak train near Little Rock AK. Later RJD
http://thundertrain.org/Amtrak21Derail-010610.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder why it derailed? No info given there... nice clearance to the freight! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep no mention as to a cause and did not look like much track damage. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to back gauge wrong? 

Maybe they had Bachmann wheels? 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Picked a switch im thinkin...........


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Look at the flange on the derailed wheel set. There is hardly one to speak of. Something has worn it down to almost nothing. 

Mark


----------

